# Terribulus Terrestris is a waste of money



## clayu86 (Mar 16, 2008)

The aphrodisiac herb Tribulus terrestris does not ...[J Ethnopharmacol. 2005] - PubMed Result

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

Do you really want to waste your money....most of the studies put it as a farse....This is a very well known medical site that proves it.  You make your own judgements, but these studies are done by people who have the qualifications to develop it.


----------



## nni (Mar 16, 2008)

amen!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2008)

it's our best selling product. 

Tribulus Terrestris - Hormone Potentiator


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 16, 2008)

Prince said:


> it's our best selling product.
> 
> Tribulus Terrestris - Hormone Potentiator



More power to your store...hope it continues to do good.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 16, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> The aphrodisiac herb Tribulus terrestris does not ...[J Ethnopharmacol. 2005] - PubMed Result
> 
> The effect of five weeks of Tribulus terrestris su...[J Strength Cond Res. 2007] - PubMed Result
> 
> Do you really want to waste your money....most of the studies put it as a farse....This is a very well known medical site that proves it.  You make your own judgements, but these studies are done by people who have the qualifications to develop it.



I for one have no will to buy it but make your own judgements...I encourage everyone to seek info...thats all I am doing by this...so you can determine what to get and what not to.  I however dont discourage you from supporting prince's store....hence half the reason this site is heere.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 16, 2008)

Aphrodisiac properties of Tribulus Terrestris extr...[Life Sci. 2002] - PubMed Result


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 16, 2008)

Aphrodisiac properties of Tribulus Terrestris extr...[Life Sci. 2002] - PubMed Result



The hormonal effects of Tribulus terrestris and it...[Phytomedicine. 2008] - PubMed Result


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 16, 2008)

Free serum testosterone level in male rats treated...[Int Braz J Urol. 2007 Jul-Aug] - PubMed Result


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 16, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> Free serum testosterone level in male rats treated...[Int Braz J Urol. 2007 Jul-Aug] - PubMed Result



interesting...


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 16, 2008)

i don't think it helps young men that much but as you get older and your test levels and sex drive drop it can give you a boost


----------



## nni (Mar 17, 2008)

i think its great for sex drive. not so much for test boosting.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 17, 2008)

nni said:


> i think its great for sex drive. not so much for test boosting.




At age 46 i can use the boost of the sex drive


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 17, 2008)

nni said:


> i think its great for sex drive. not so much for test boosting.



When I took the Anabolic Matrix it made me feel better all around.  It was actually a nice feeling, like being more alive.  However, it didnt make my workouts any better.


----------



## zombul (Mar 27, 2008)

I was looking for a thread on Trib and have been doing research on it for the last week and half.I never tried it and heard all the naysayers and wasnt interested.So I had a drink Trib Shot by ABB.I tried these about 3 days and it has blown my mind.I dont know about other trib supps but this works.I have never had libido probs but it has gone higher than I can ever remember and I have had mind blowing dreams for the last week.I have always had a problem sleeping,not now.Trib has proven itself to me.I sleep better and all is better.I recommend 2 anyojne.


----------



## nni (Mar 27, 2008)

zombul said:


> I was looking for a thread on Trib and have been doing research on it for the last week and half.I never tried it and heard all the naysayers and wasnt interested.So I had a drink Trib Shot by ABB.I tried these about 3 days and it has blown my mind.I dont know about other trib supps but this works.I have never had libido probs but it has gone higher than I can ever remember and I have had mind blowing dreams for the last week.I have always had a problem sleeping,not now.Trib has proven itself to me.I sleep better and all is better.I recommend 2 anyojne.



trib is excellent for libido. its test boosting effects are what is questioned. most of the positive trib studies show a high dosage introduced via IV.


----------



## zombul (Mar 27, 2008)

nni said:


> trib is excellent for libido. its test boosting effects are what is questioned. most of the positive trib studies show a high dosage introduced via IV.



I wouldn't use it for strength anyway but the effects are awesome.Do u think Bulgarian would be better than say the Optium caps.I have been using a drink as mentioned but have found them to be incredible and want it in a pill.I sleep well,have incredible dreams and alot of......that was never a problem before im 25 but it's fn insane now.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2008)

zombul said:


> I was looking for a thread on Trib and have been doing research on it for the last week and half.I never tried it and heard all the naysayers and wasnt interested.So I had a drink Trib Shot by ABB.I tried these about 3 days and it has blown my mind.I dont know about other trib supps but this works.I have never had libido probs but it has gone higher than I can ever remember and I have had mind blowing dreams for the last week.I have always had a problem sleeping,not now.Trib has proven itself to me.I sleep better and all is better.I recommend 2 anyojne.



yup, I hear that a lot, libido and sleep.


----------

